# Hi! from Smaug



## Smaug (May 4, 2018)

Hello all! I have a small colony of primarily feeders. I joined because I love color genetics and want to improve my stock.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

You finally managed to join properly then! Welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

